# SUVs and other modes of transport



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

I know this was brought up before but I can not find it.... who can fit at least two dog crates in their vehicle? Can anyone fit them side by side? Looking to get a new car soon, but everything seems so narrow even with specific "SUV crates" the bare minimum width needs to be 42". I was hoping to downsize for gas but I just keep checking vehicles off my list.

Thanks mucho,
t


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

I have a dodge Ram Mega-Cab. Besides the bed of the truck I can lay the back seat down and put one extra large crate and one large crate back there. 

Usually all the stuff goes in the bed, and the dogs can have free roam in the back with the seat laid down. BUT when my female is in heat it is nice to crate them both inside without the worry of them getting creative with only one crate.


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

My 2004 Chevy Trailblazer fits two large crates for my GSD's side by side in the cargo area, and I can still put the back seats up if needed. I usually just leave the seats folded down and all my training gear on top of them. Tons of power, been nothing but reliable with 130,000+ miles on it. Crappy gas miliage with the best I ever got was 18mpg, average is 14-16.


----------



## Lisa McKay (Nov 30, 2009)

Tracey, I know you mention SUV but have you considered a minivan? I ask because I regularly transport 2-60# AB's and 2- 80#+ GSD's in my Dodge Grand Caravan. I have been employed as an assembler at the plant who builds these vehicles for almost 19 years but only recently (3 yrs ago) purchased my first minivan. As a single woman with no kids, the whole "soccer mom" stigma really played on me so it took a long time to even consider a minivan even though I assemble them for a living and they pay my bills and put food on my table. Even after signing the purchase papers, i was getting cold feet so i understand if you are apprehensive, but after driving it home, and better yet, TAKING IT TO TRAINING i am hooked on the Chrysler/Dodge minivans. I don't think I would ever look at anything else, as long as I have dogs anyways !! At times I do miss the 4X4 feature of my old Jimmy, Sierra and Dakota, but with the amount of snow we get in this part of Canada, it's not much of an issue anyway.... Even less of an issue with you being in Florida I would assume. I have a ton of room for all the dogs as well as equipment and even more importantly, I don't have to stand on my tip toes and stretch to open crate doors or reach for equipment like I did when owning 4X4 pickups or SUV's.. Lots of options for ventilation too. The minivan has been a godsend for me.

Just thought I would chime in with my 2 cents. I hope my post was helpful.


----------



## Lori Gallo (May 16, 2011)

Lisa McKay said:


> Tracey, I know you mention SUV but have you considered a minivan? I ask because I regularly transport 2-60# AB's and 2- 80#+ GSD's in my Dodge Grand Caravan. I have been employed as an assembler at the plant who builds these vehicles for almost 19 years but only recently (3 yrs ago) purchased my first minivan. As a single woman with no kids, the whole "soccer mom" stigma really played on me so it took a long time to even consider a minivan even though I assemble them for a living and they pay my bills and put food on my table. Even after signing the purchase papers, i was getting cold feet so i understand if you are apprehensive, but after driving it home, and better yet, TAKING IT TO TRAINING i am hooked on the Chrysler/Dodge minivans. I don't think I would ever look at anything else, as long as I have dogs anyways !! At times I do miss the 4X4 feature of my old Jimmy, Sierra and Dakota, but with the amount of snow we get in this part of Canada, it's not much of an issue anyway.... Even less of an issue with you being in Florida I would assume. I have a ton of room for all the dogs as well as equipment and even more importantly, I don't have to stand on my tip toes and stretch to open crate doors or reach for equipment like I did when owning 4X4 pickups or SUV's.. Lots of options for ventilation too. The minivan has been a godsend for me.
> 
> Just thought I would chime in with my 2 cents. I hope my post was helpful.


Totally agree! I love my stupid dodge minivan! It has the roll-under seats so I can use it like a cargo van. There's air conditioning in the back for when it's hot, holds a ton of gear and it does have front wheel drive so as long as there are good snow tires on it I do ok in the snow.

I have two side by side crates in the back with lots of room to spare. =D>


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

tracey delin said:


> I know this was brought up before but I can not find it.... who can fit at least two dog crates in their vehicle? Can anyone fit them side by side? Looking to get a new car soon, but everything seems so narrow even with specific "SUV crates" the bare minimum width needs to be 42". I was hoping to downsize for gas but I just keep checking vehicles off my list.
> 
> Thanks mucho,
> t


Hi Tracey: I can't find the thread either, but it was Thomas who posted a link to the side-by-side wire crates for SUVs. Each crate is:
36L X 26H by 21W, so they will fit between the wheel wells of my Dodge Nitro SUV, and my larger dog crate can sit directly behind the drivers & passengers seat, so I can transport 3 adult GSDs, but it's a real tight squeeze, and equipment has to go on passenger seat, not much room at all!

If I had the option to get a new car, I'd get a Ford Transit Connect Van: http://www.ford.com/trucks/transitconnect/trim/xltvan/


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Put me in with the van crowd. My Ford Freestar is far from cool, but it's a great dog vehicle and the price was right when I bought it. The first thing I did was remove the second row of seats and fold down the third row seats.

I have had multiple configurations of space and crates... I think I managed to squeeze 4 adult mals and dutchies in crates and a med crate full of puppies in there once, but that required taking all my other crap out of the van. 

I also have lots of room if I want to set up my x-large crate if my tall mali boy is going to be in there for a long period of time and still have lots of room for the dutchie's crate and all my other stuff. 

As a bonus, I can also fold up the crates and sleep comfortably in the back, even with the dogs in there, too. (yes, I've done it)


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

I've been laughed at for showing up at dog shows in my Mazda pickup with two kennels and all my stuff packed in the bed and the dogs in the cab plus space. I was told dogs ride in the kennels, not my mutts. They ride in the A/C with me! My stuff can air out in the back. 
I think it was a Dodge minivan that i took to Orlando with my friend Beckie. Bulldog, Border Terrier, 4 kennels, our bags, grooming tack box, chairs, and more. With plenty of room to spare. And none of the seats folded down. Both sides have sliding doors and there a big hatch in the back. Plus climate control.
But you've seen the beater i drive.
Karen


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Was it this thread: http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f23/honda-element-doggy-truck-23874/


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

And if you are thinking vans, GMC Savana van is pretty awesome. Can take all your dogs, gear, spouse, two friends with their gear and dogs, and a refrigerator to trial 882.56 miles away all comfortably.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Hubby calls it a meat truck but I have a Ford Transit Connect--6 feet of cargo; tall enough to double stack crates; 48 inches between the wheel wells and 54 inches above the wheel well. I have the passenger version with flip up 60/40 back seat and windows. Cargo version doesn't have seats or side/rear windows. Its also low to the ground and gets 25-28 Hwy.

T


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Hubby calls it a meat truck but I have a Ford Transit Connect--6 feet of cargo; tall enough to double stack crates; 48 inches between the wheel wells and 54 inches above the wheel well. I have the passenger version with flip up 60/40 back seat and windows. Cargo version doesn't have seats or side/rear windows. Its also low to the ground and gets 25-28 Hwy.
> 
> T


 
How does it do up hills, or fully loaded? Ive looked at those before. Ugly as sin, but practical. I passed due to the 4 cylinder and the fact that I live in the Sierra Mountains


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Brian McQuain said:


> How does it do up hills, or fully loaded? Ive looked at those before. Ugly as sin, but practical. I passed due to the 4 cylinder and the fact that I live in the Sierra Mountains


Around here, it does fine without losing power. Herding buddy of mine didn't like it in the mountains. I do say its got a lawnmower size engine. Fully loaded for me right now is about 130 lbs of dogs, crates and my herding gear that always stays in the car. I would say keep checking though. I got the first year US version. They've been in Europe for awhile and there are other versions like diesel.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For my 05 Pontiac Vibe I cut up ad re welded a couple of crates to fit. One goes in sideways from the side door and one goes straight in the back. Still had room on both sides of the back crate for gear.


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> Hubby calls it a meat truck but I have a Ford Transit Connect--6 feet of cargo; tall enough to double stack crates; 48 inches between the wheel wells and 54 inches above the wheel well. I have the passenger version with flip up 60/40 back seat and windows. Cargo version doesn't have seats or side/rear windows. Its also low to the ground and gets 25-28 Hwy.
> 
> T


I have the same thing. I load it with 3 mals in crates, bite suites, luggage and misc stuff for 2 people a few times a month. We still have room for more stuff. I did take out the rear seats. The engine is a little light for it on hills. I guess that's the cost for 28mpg. If i could get it in diesel, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, MPG is a big thing for me as I dont know about anyone else, but if Im gonna be commited to a car for several years... Id like it to have better mpg than my current durango... who knows what gas will be like in a few years..

Interesting info on the Nitro as I had looked into it but it I saw an image where the narrowest point in the cargo was less than 42" but you say you can get both Midwest SUV crates side by side? That may add it back to my list. I wonder if the image was wrong the the crate sizes are a lil smaller than posted. 

Thanks everyone. I was really hoping to downsize in both size and mpg. I do have a trailer if need its just so big and such a pia.

t


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

keith shimada said:


> I have the same thing. I load it with 3 mals in crates, bite suites, luggage and misc stuff for 2 people a few times a month. We still have room for more stuff. I did take out the rear seats. The engine is a little light for it on hills. I guess that's the cost for 28mpg. If i could get it in diesel, I'd be a happy camper.


I saw the Nissan NV 200 at a car show. It was direct competition to the Transit and it might just come in diesel.


We're another one for the mini-van. We have a riser under 2 plastic 450s and could still have the front bench seat in. Wire crates for the old girl and the terrier go under the plastic crates. We've put tournament gear, tent camping and 6 dogs including a giant Mal puppy in there.


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a 2010 Tundra Double Cab (it has a back seat and 4 doors but it's not the full extended cab with more back seat space). The back seat folds up and away leaving a flat floor with a utility box underneath. I fit two 30x22 metal crates, one through each door and they pretty much fill the space and house my 2 Dutchies comfortably (50-60lbs). I have a large storage container on top that I throw various supplies into, and pile more of my crap like a change of clothes (or 5) on top of the other crate. Crates are draped over with large towels to contain some of the dust and dog hair that spills out. 

I have a cap over the bed of the truck where (when I travel and bring the whole crew with me) I can fit in my massive kennel for the corso and a large kennel which used to be for my large mal, plus I can squeeze in another large or medium crate sideways if I have some one traveling with me. I throw all my dog gear in the back with the kennels and my personal stuff goes in a hard case suitcase there as well which if need be I can hose off if it ends up getting covered by dog hair or crap.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I have a 2007 Tundra DC but my seat folding does not leave a flat floor because of the seat supports. Looking at making a platform to make a level floor back there. What does yours look like? 

We won't discuss MPG though. I would not have this beast if I did not telecommute. I want that small turbo diesel that we are never going to get.


----------



## Annie Wildmoser (Nov 18, 2012)

This is a terrible pic, I was just testing if this configuration would work...
Since then I have built a cubby box that the raised crate sits on securely. I can fit 2 500s side by side in my Honda Element as long as they are offset in this way.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Tracy Davis-Sullivan said:


> I saw the Nissan NV 200 at a car show. It was direct competition to the Transit and it might just come in diesel.


I'd be looking at the NV 200 if I could afford a new vehicle.
Apparently it's been around in other parts of the world since 2009
but new to the US market. A diesel version is available in Europe but no plans for the US. I just don't get where Americans can't get a diesel that gets 54 MPG but have to settle for the 25 MPG
gas engine version?


----------



## Marta Wajngarten (Jul 30, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I just don't get where Americans can't get a diesel that gets 54 MPG but have to settle for the 25 MPG
> gas engine version?


No kidding! The places where they make diesels available have cities the size of some of our backyards while we chug along across the continent in our gas guzzlers.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Cause gas is very cheap here in the US compared to Europe per say so the MPG matters more there. There are very few high tech diesel engines and they are making way over here, the balance has to be the cost/reliability equation. So far gas engines win in the US based on cost/reliability equation. Meaning diesel models cost ~20% more, diesel fuel is 20% more expensive as compared to gas and in the long run cost more in maintenance while offering about 30% more mileage so it really becomes a cost equation!

Now if diesel fuel was subsidized and cost half the price of gas then the equation becomes much much more favorable, it's all in the accounting!


----------



## Tracy Davis-Sullivan (May 10, 2010)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'd be looking at the NV 200 if I could afford a new vehicle.
> Apparently it's been around in other parts of the world since 2009
> but new to the US market. A diesel version is available in Europe but no plans for the US. I just don't get where Americans can't get a diesel that gets 54 MPG but have to settle for the 25 MPG
> gas engine version?


Nissan had dudes instead of boob-licious ladies (like Scion) but they are overall, pretty uninformed about the vehicles.

We especially like how customizable it was.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> Now if diesel fuel was subsidized and cost half the price of gas then the equation becomes much much more favorable, it's all in the accounting!


Diesel doesn't have to be subsidized if the price reflected the refining cost of Diesel vs Gas and not artificially inflated due to 
commodity trading :-(
Of course if gas prices were based on production cost it would be cheaper too.


----------



## Donna DeYoung (Jan 29, 2010)

umm, I haul my dogs in a Honda Fit. One plastic crate and a metal crate w/ side opening door will "fit" in it. I think my puppy will outgrow the metal crate. But my adult GSD fits in the plastic crate.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Just a gripe.... Why do the manufacturer's list the dimensions for every part of the vehicle except for the cargo space. Cubic inches tells me nothing.... Very frustrating to have to measure every single car in person... ](*,)


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

Allegedly, the Transit Connect will have a more powerful drivetrain for 2014, but along with that comes a restyle, so unknown if the storage room will stay the same.

It is my understanding that they lack power, especially when loaded with dogs, gear, people, etc.

Tough finding adequate storage room, power, and reasonable economy in one package...

The Dodge Grand Caravan will fit 2 500's side by side, if you put them on a platform. The platform is useful, since you now have created storage room underneath. I put in sliding plastic drawers, to hold gear.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

tracey delin said:


> Just a gripe.... Why do the manufacturer's list the dimensions for every part of the vehicle except for the cargo space. Cubic inches tells me nothing.... Very frustrating to have to measure every single car in person... ](*,)


When I was heavy into AKC OB back in the early 80s I took a crate with me when looking for a new small wagon. When I walked in the show room I would go directly to the car and try out the crate. When the salesman would walk up to me and ask what I was looking for I would just say "Doesn't fit" and walk out. I got some serious WTF looks and a few comments.:twisted:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> I'd be looking at the NV 200 if I could afford a new vehicle.
> Apparently it's been around in other parts of the world since 2009
> but new to the US market. A diesel version is available in Europe but no plans for the US. I just don't get where Americans can't get a diesel that gets 54 MPG but have to settle for the 25 MPG
> gas engine version?





Tracy Davis-Sullivan said:


> Nissan had dudes instead of boob-licious ladies (like Scion) but they are overall, pretty uninformed about the vehicles.
> 
> We especially like how customizable it was.












I have the NV 2500 HD, just bought it 6 months ago for the business, and its a beast on gas and the turn radius is not as good as we also have a 2500 gmc van extended, plus with the nissan out the window all you see is the hood like the old cadi. the upside is that it rides like a cadi and alot of cool cool compartments with plenty of space, plus the doors actually swing around to the side of the vehicle giving more loading area, pretty cool, I love it and we are actually considering buying a second one here in the next month maybe if not a sprinter.:-k

Oh yea the nissan armada holds two flat on their bottoms side by side as well..............


----------



## Jeanne Meldrim (Mar 27, 2008)

Tim Connell said:


> Allegedly, the Transit Connect will have a more powerful drivetrain for 2014, but along with that comes a restyle, so unknown if the storage room will stay the same.
> 
> It is my understanding that they lack power, especially when loaded with dogs, gear, people, etc.
> 
> Tough finding adequate storage room, power, and reasonable economy in


We have a Transit Connect and although it's fine on the highway, hills are a problem and driving in snow is a nightmare.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> When I was heavy into AKC OB back in the early 80s I took a crate with me when looking for a new small wagon. When I walked in the show room I would go directly to the car and try out the crate. When the salesman would walk up to me and ask what I was looking for I would just say "Doesn't fit" and walk out. I got some serious WTF looks and a few comments.:twisted:


lol... that just may be me only with TWO crates....


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

so far for SUVs Ive go the Durango, the Armada, and then there is the Nitro w/ the SUV sized crates.... hopefully there are more choices than that


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

tracey delin said:


> so far for SUVs Ive go the Durango, the Armada, and then there is the Nitro w/ the SUV sized crates.... hopefully there are more choices than that


Hummer h1, suburban, tahoe, yukon, any fully size pickup,etc............... are just a few others


----------



## Tim Connell (Apr 17, 2010)

When you compare the mid sized SUV fuel economy to the full sized SUV fuel economy, there isn't a ton of difference...they all leave a lot to be desired.

I always go with the larger. I'm on my third Suburban, and had a Tahoe before that. I've had pretty good luck with them. I'd go Suburban, since the additional 18 inches makes a difference.

Having said that, the effective storage room in the rear of a mini van is probably larger, with the seats pulled (or in the case of the newer mini vans- stowed) due to the increased ceiling height.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

I will admit - I am non-van person. I struggle with having to drive a Volvo station wagon, but excellent car and fits a 500 crate and child in back seat 

Gabor is looking at the Honda Odessy... I am cringing. 

The Mercury Moutaineer with 420k miles is still alive.....


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sue,

Can't you rehome the kid and make room for another dog crate? ;-)


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Sue DiCero said:


> I will admit - I am non-van person. I struggle with having to drive a Volvo station wagon, but excellent car and fits a 500 crate and child in back seat
> 
> Gabor is looking at the Honda Odessy... I am cringing.
> 
> The Mercury Moutaineer with 420k miles is still alive.....


This is the ultimate setup for me. I had similar in a Tahoe but the Audi hauls ass and corners like a sports car. The crates are silent, you do not even know they are there. The second row seats are fully available for child seat and or reg adults or extra gear. Third row seats are folded down.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

1euro is $1.33 current rate
1us gallon = 3.785 liter
1km=0.621 miles
1liter of diesel cost €1.49

I drive a diesel station wagon to work and the groceries/ drive the kids. I work close by (20 min drive). I drive aprox 900 km / month.
That is 1 tank of diesel, aprox 54 liter.

A tank of diesel is (54l/3,785)14.5 gallon, i drive (900 *.621) 559 miles, so (559/14.5) my mpg is 38,5. 
I pay about (€80*1.33)$107 for a tank.

Dick's van has a lot lesser mpg..

Not great in math so i added my calculations.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to get a bumper sticker for my mini-van (a.k.a the "pup-mobile") that says "NOT a soccer mom". Stylish it is not (Kia Sedona), but better fuel mileage than SUV, super super comfortable, not 4wheel drive in any fashion but you would be surprised at what I ask it to drive through with no problems, 3rd row seats stowed away for 2 crates that fit my bloodhounds. 2nd row for people, or I can fit 2 more crates. 

I think the Honda Odyssey more "stylish" then Kia Sedona. Lol




Sue DiCero said:


> I will admit - I am non-van person. I struggle with having to drive a Volvo station wagon, but excellent car and fits a 500 crate and child in back seat
> 
> Gabor is looking at the Honda Odessy... I am cringing.
> 
> The Mercury Moutaineer with 420k miles is still alive.....


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Tim Connell said:


> Allegedly, the Transit Connect will have a more powerful drivetrain for 2014, but along with that comes a restyle, so unknown if the storage room will stay the same.
> 
> It is my understanding that they lack power, especially when loaded with dogs, gear, people, etc.
> 
> ...


 
I had a Dodge Caravan before the Transit--what a lemon and it was no picnic in the snow either. I carry a lot of stuff in the transit--4 crates, obstacle panels, chairs, water for dogs, leads, boots, rain jackets, coats, etc. Typically, on training day I have up to four dogs in the car and me. No problems with the hills. The caravan would lose power on Hwy 44. The Transit doesn't. I recently drove it in the snow and I don't think I like the anti-sliding mechanism. But I'm not that big on driving in the snow anyway. I haven't noticed a lack of power with three people in it and all the dog crates and my gear. Best car I ever had in snow was a Honda--absolutely no sliding and it never got stuck in the snow.

T


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> 1euro is $1.33 current rate
> 1us gallon = 3.785 liter
> 1km=0.621 miles
> 1liter of diesel cost €1.49
> ...



$100 to fill up... about 600 km per tank for the van.

I want a deisel station wagon.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> $100 to fill up... about 600 km per tank for the van.
> 
> I want a deisel station wagon.


An older Mercedes Station Wagon would make a nice dog vehicle. If you can find one that's been maintained properly.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

My last vehicle was a Ford wagon. Not as much room for crates as I would have liked, but I made it work and could fit two large crates in the back. I did have to invest in wire crates because I didn't like the way plastic crates blocked my rear and side views. I'd be scared that the maintenance and repairs on an older Mercedes would bankrupt me. 

I do like my current van aside from the mileage and am too old to care about the coolness factor.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

leslie cassian said:


> $100 to fill up... about 600 km per tank for the van.
> 
> I want a deisel station wagon.


And i think your diesel is cheaper as ours?

Dicks van is about €110 to fill up for 600 km per tank. :roll:


----------



## Boo Donoho (Feb 2, 2012)

I need the not a soccer mom bumper sticker as well! I just pet a two dog magnets instead. 
I spent a few months looking for different SUV's, mini vans, etc. My issue with the suv's was either horrible gas mileage and not enough room/seats that didn't fold flat enough. The amount fo cargo space in a suv just couldn't come close to what I could get with a mini van. It was a big leap for me to get a mini van, but love it. 
I ended up going with the Chevy Uplander. Not made anymore, but wanted used anyway. Looks a little more like an SUV. I love it! I took all of the back seats out (no kids) and currently have two 42" suv crates in back on a platform, then a 36" crate on a platform and room for 2 dogs to ride loose in the back. I put my assortment of things under the platform. Drives great, 20+ mpg, has rear air, lots of space.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

If you haul more than 2 dogs then a good trailer cannot be beat. All dogs + gear is in the trailer.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Faisal Khan said:


> Cause gas is very cheap here in the US compared to Europe per say so the MPG matters more there. There are very few high tech diesel engines and they are making way over here, the balance has to be the cost/reliability equation. So far gas engines win in the US based on cost/reliability equation. Meaning diesel models cost ~20% more, diesel fuel is 20% more expensive as compared to gas and in the long run cost more in maintenance while offering about 30% more mileage so it really becomes a cost equation!
> 
> Now if diesel fuel was subsidized and cost half the price of gas then the equation becomes much much more favorable, it's all in the accounting!



I don’t think it has anything to do with finances. It’s all in the emissions. The reason we have no diesels in the US is due to emission standards of this country. Meeting the emission standards here make for very expensive, unreliable, inefficient diesel motor. In my opinion it really has less to do with cleanliness as it does with burning more highly taxed diesel fuel. For example a new diesel F 250 gets about 14 miles to the gallon, my F 450 gets 8 mpg. This is real bad for a diesel and they were getting 25 MPG 20 years ago and could be getting over 30 now. But due to emissions requirements they get half. So all the trucks on the road have to burn twice as much fuel? Meaning twice as much fuel has to be shipped here then refined then shipped to the fuel stations? This also goes for gas but not to the same standards. 
The standard on diesels got real tight a few years ago and added several thousand to the cost of and diesel motor the year it started. The reliability of the motors has went down, ford really had several bad years. 
The funny thing here is its all fake. The vehicles have to pass an emissions test when idling. So the trucks have bad emissions stored in a filter of some sort then burn it off when doing 60 mph every once in a while. Some of you guys seen your fords dashboard saying “cleaning filter” when driving and the truck runs a bit rough for a few minutes as black smoke comes out the pipes? 
This goes for all the big rigs on the road too. 
At least this was my finding and the opinion I came up with. I’d be glad to hear what anyone who might know more than me know.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> An older Mercedes Station Wagon would make a nice dog vehicle. If you can find one that's been maintained properly.



Found one and sold right away. That was my 1st choice, based on towing a 4 dog WT metal....


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Sue,
> 
> Can't you rehome the kid and make room for another dog crate? ;-)



You have not met our daughter yet....


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

So I did a quick measurement on my mom's Ford Edge and it measured 42" wide, didnt check the height but at least that gives me some hope as to more options... potentially.

Id like to get (midwest SUV crates) (2) side by side and only have to deal with a trailer if hauling more.

t


----------

